# computer shut down issues.......help



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

please read my post in general audi discussions.......

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: computer shut down issues.......help (4Wdrift)*

Please don't cross post. There is a forum under "Community" for computers and computer related issues.
-Tim


----------

